# Giant horse headed grasshoppers and floridian katydids



## Morpheus uk

Just got these today!

I love em!

Shame almost all of the katydids mis moulted during posting and lost a bunch of limbs  although the P.sgabra are amazing!

Giant horse headed grasshoppers






















Floridian giant katydids


----------



## Orin

_Proscopia scabra_ from Peru?


----------



## OGIGA

Are the grasshopper's eyes those two bumps at the top of its tall head? That's freaking funny looking!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Yep and yep


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

all i see is unusual mantis and T food


----------



## Morpheus uk

:blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Woops sry, i put this in the wrong section, forgot there was an invertebrate photo section :wacko:


----------



## Ian

Ah these are fantastic things. I wish there was a UK supplier, I have been wanting these for a long while.


----------



## Morpheus uk

I got them from the uk :huh:


----------



## Ian

Oh yes, of course, I keep forgetting you are from the UK.

Any chance you could PM me with details of where you got them from?


----------



## Morpheus uk

I thought "Location: England" was a bit of a give away  lol


----------



## keelan

hey morpheus

how are those grass hoppers to keep? what are you feeding them on?

do they breed just like phasmids? there were a pair on ebay (male and female)


----------



## Morpheus uk

They are great! keep exactly like phasmids,ive only had one horse head die, but 2 katydids &lt;_&lt; 

They like it quite humid but they need a loda ventialtion, id day get them, they are great and easy to keep  

The grasshoppers are on bramble and rose while the katydids are on bramble and buddlia


----------



## keelan

i cant find any information on them around the web do you have a link to any at all?


----------



## Morpheus uk

What info d`ya need? i know a bit about them and i couldnt find much info on them either


----------



## Morpheus uk

The grasshoppers are doing fine, all the katydids have shed, dont know if theyve regrown, one of the horse heads drowned tho


----------



## RodG

Well, I have not posted on this forum for a while but wow!!! Very cool insect indeed!!! B) We need some over here for sure


----------



## macro junkie

RodG said:


> Well, I have not posted on this forum for a while but wow!!! Very cool insect indeed!!! B) We need some over here for sure


wheres the one i gave show..show show..and i want some katydids for macro


----------



## RodG

Hi Morpheus UK,

Please keep the photos and info on these fantastic creatures coming!!! Great thread!!!


----------



## macro junkie

heres the one i had before giving it to him


----------



## RodG

Amazing photos, Macro Junkie!!! How easy are these guys to get on your side of the pond???


----------



## macro junkie

RodG said:


> Amazing photos, Macro Junkie!!! How easy are these guys to get on your side of the pond???


morphus uk has loads of them..and so does graham.i found it hard to get bramble so i gave mine to morphus


----------



## RodG

Thanks for the info Macro Junkie ^_^ Maybe there is hope of getting some of these way cool grasshoppers over here at some point.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Females have shed into monster, still dont think adult yet, got osme amazing patterns on em, any Scot your male shed to adult! the adults are different to the nymphs,the bigger they get the more exaggerated features






He says hi Scott!


----------



## macro junkie

when i get my new lens and new camera in 3 weeks i want 2:..and i want that stick insect that looks crazy from u. forgot its name.?.which grows the biggest male or female?..im guessing female..if so i want female of that and female of stick insect in the new year..any time in january if u can get me them..any way talk soon buddie.


----------



## RodG

More great photos Morpheus!!! Keep them coming


----------



## Giosan

lol they look like some cartoon character :lol:


----------



## macro junkie

yer there cool..just to much of a pain to get bramble for me..having to walk to field every few days it was a pain.


----------



## idolomantis

macro junkie said:


> yer there cool..just to much of a pain to get bramble for me..having to walk to field every few days it was a pain.


i can teach you the basics of getting bramble young grasshopper


----------



## Morpheus uk

Failed with the katydids, i think i`ll have to get som emales at some point i reckon, changed the tank due to mis moults the females are getting truly massive now!


----------

